# Need advice on job offer in Dubai



## rcboyce31 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello, we live in the US and are considering a move to Dubai. I would like to post what the company offers and get some feedback on if this is a good deal or not and is it enough to survive on in Dubai? 

The salary is Dhs 22,720 per month with additional Dhs 45 per hour for every hour worked plus if he works over 78 hours per month he will get Dhs 375 for every hour over the 78 hours. The company provides fully furnished accommodations (including water, electricity, gas, & maintenance costs) OR a housing allowance of Dhs 10,565 per month. Company provides transportation from house to job and an interest free car loan. Husband receives free medical and dental insurance and subsidised coverage for wife and children. For schooling for the kids (they are 9 and 11) - the company gives reimbursement of 100% of the first Dhs 16,000 and 90% of remainder up to a limit of Dhs 32,000 per child per academic year. Annual leave is 42 days per year.

Any advice on this package would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!!


----------



## nelbo (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks like a cracking offer to me but it would depend very much on what his line of work is....


----------



## rcboyce31 (Jun 16, 2008)

airline pilot...if he gets the job.


----------



## rcboyce31 (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm mostly concerned about the housing allowance..I know it is very expensive to live in Dubai...would the Dhs 10,565 per month be enough for a decent place to live? Or would it be smarter to use the furnished accommodations they furnish?


----------



## pooji (May 20, 2008)

is that emirates airline?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

There is no way you could find a decent place for a family of four on that allowance. Especially considering you usually have to pay for accommodation a year up front. So I guess that leaves you with the company provided accommodation. Do you know where this would be? You would still be paying a bit towards school fees, but they certainly do contribute a fair bit towards it. It's rather a complicated offer, isn't it. Definitely need to get the calculator out for that one. LOL. If you look up some of the international school websites and find out what there fees are, you can work out exactly how much the company will contribute. At the school my children go to, primary fees are around 35,000AED and from year 7 onwards, they are about 54,000.


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

I wound check out the companies accomodations and then decide.Because the value is a bit low.


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Accommodation is a real problem. We've found that a 4bed villa will cost us around AED320,000 over towards the west of Dubai. You can find somewhere much cheaper around Mirdif though, but you won't get much change from AED220,000.

We moving over soon, and I still can't get my head around why rent is so high, when compared say to the UK. Seems crazy to pay the equivalent of £3800 per month for a 4 bed unfurnished villa. Someone's making hay.


----------

